# Spec for Bear Whitetail Legend



## jaleel (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone have it? how fast arrow travel etc? 

mine is as said in ebay by seller 


"Description 
You are bidding on a bear ledgend illusion camo right handed compound bow. Draw length 30 inches weight 70lbs, string length 38inches. High speed ghf cams with 4 interchangeable modules adjust to your draw length illusion camouflage high/low posilock cable guard. compression molded fiberglass limbs. Staged offset magnesium handle with channel mount adapter for an optional overdraw. Truglo sights floressent color coded double locking brass sight rims. "

( I cant ask the seller because he never reply to email much and its ~9" braceheight


----------

